# need hdmi splitter 3in 2 out



## kinsound (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello,

I am looking for a 3 in 2 out hdmi splitter...Anyone hae an idea if this excists?

I have a HDTV and a PJ in the same room and want to be able to use either with all my gear..

Any thoughts?

Thanks

-Rick


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, you won't be able to run them at the same time, but what you're looking for here:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10110&cs_id=1011002&p_id=3728&seq=1&format=2


----------



## kinsound (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks.... I guess I should have asked if there is any benefit to using the HDMI or the component cables besides the audio through...??


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Depends on your source. Unless you're using next-gen Audio (Dolby True-hd and the kind), likely not.


----------

